# Dingle Holiday Home & cost



## Teatime (11 Jul 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a nice holiday home in Dingle?

Thinking of a midweek stay (Monday-Friday). How much approx should I expect to pay for a 3 bed house (2 adults, 2 kids)?

thanks


----------



## mercman (11 Jul 2012)

IMO I think you might have difficulty renting a home for a few days only. This is the busy time of the year for holidays and most bookings are for a minimum of two weeks.


----------



## silvermints (11 Jul 2012)

Teatime said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a nice holiday home in Dingle?
> 
> ...


 
Have a look here


[broken link removed]


----------



## notagardener (13 Jul 2012)

We've stayed in both Ard na Mara and Radharc na Mara holiday homes. Would recommend either, located beside eachother and no more than a 5 minute walk into Dingle. 

The booking company we used on both occasions is , we've always found them very good. Pity you're only booking now as they do have a summer sale in feb or march and you can pick up rental for half price during the sale.

Best of luck with your search


----------



## mykebob (24 Jul 2012)

You can find there many homes there which suite your budget. You can check them on the net and can chose any one according to your comfort and budget.


----------

